# Fearn's Forks - Tony the Slinger Axiom



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

Just got this beauty yesterday from Tony the Slinger. Saw it on his page and it spoke to me. Turns out it fits my hand like it was made for it. Put a set of bands on, scored a hit with my first shot. Good omen.

It's a pleasure to look at, hold, and shoot. My new favorite toy.

BTW, his customer service is unbeatable. Made a deal, changed his shipping to accommodate me, and shipped it to me more promptly than I could have expected.

Very pleased.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tony's frames always look awesome. That ones a beaut!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice looking Scout. I like the blend of materials.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Nice looking Scout. I like the blend of materials.


It's actually an Axiom, with OTT or TTF. But thanks! This one has 7 different kind of wood in it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I caught that after I posted it. Not much difference between the two designs.


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

Very impressive, woods/colors are great!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice assembly of materials. I can imagine seven types of wood could get a little busy looking, but certainly doesn’t appear to be the case here. A beautiful back woodsy vibe about it. Love the fork treatment.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I’ve had dealings with Tony in the past. Always a pleasure.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow 7 types of wood! That's a set of forks!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Man the axiom design is hard to beat and that's a beauty there! Congratulations


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing talent


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

As beautiful as it is, it feels even better.

I've got a few slingshots, each one of them has something just off about it when I hold it. This one fits me like it was molded to me.


----------



## dross80 (Feb 20, 2018)

Update: This slingshost just continues to deliver. I've recently made a big leap in accuracy. I don't attribute it to this slingshot, but it did help, in that it fits my hand so well it encourages consistency.

The biggest thing is that it's just such a pleasure to hold and to shoot, that it adds to the pleasure of practice.


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

what a show!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

dross80 said:


> Just got this beauty yesterday from Tony the Slinger. Saw it on his page and it spoke to me. Turns out it fits my hand like it was made for it. Put a set of bands on, scored a hit with my first shot. Good omen.
> 
> It's a pleasure to look at, hold, and shoot. My new favorite toy.
> 
> ...


*The Axiom shape seems to accommodate a lot of hands. A 3/4" thick HDPE Axiom Ocularis was one of the first slingshots I bought when I got back into shooting slingshots after many years without one. I liked the way it felt in my hand from day one. I have some of every full size model that Simple Shot puts out including a now discontinued 1/2" thick machined and anodized aluminum one and a couple of the cast aluminum models cast by Pro-Shot UK to Nathan's design. I was absolutely thrilled with the newest molded model Simple Shot has as it feel like the handle shape was made to fit my hand. The only Simple Shot Axiom Ocularis model I do not own is the reduced size Axiom Ocularis Champ and I will be getting a couple soon. I am also having a custom Axiom Ocularis built that I am very excited about. It may be a long wait to get but the colors and pattern should be spectacular and I already know the design is great.*

*Nathan (The original designer) has won some tournaments with his custom Axiom Ocularis and that's pretty much all he practices with. He patterned the molded one from 3D scans of his personal slingshot and I have been practicing with a molded polycarbonate one all this week at an average of 600 shots per day. As long as my fingers don't start bleeding I'm going to keep it up a while and maybe drop down to 300 shots per day after a couple more weeks.*

*If you don't already own one of the molded models I highly recommend it. It's a very inexpensive purchase and one I'm sure you will enjoy.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Would someone PLEASE put the picture back in the thread?

I wanna see it.


----------

